# Pythagoras Baum mit Java



## Akkuschrauber (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Wegen einer Matheausstellung soll bei uns in der Schule eine der Wände mit einem Pythagoras Baum verziert werden. 
Ich habe zwar schon nach einem entsprechenden Algorithmus gegooglet, habe aber nicht gescheites gefunden. Die meisten greifen auf irgendwelche vorkompilierten Klassen zurück. Da allerdings auch der Quelltext mitsamt Erklärung aufgehängt werden soll, nützt mir das wenig.
Vielleicht hat einer von euch schonmal sowas programmiert, kann auch in einer anderen Sprache als Java sein. 

So, und nun zum zweiten Problem:

Das ganze soll auf einzelne Din A4 Blätter ausgedruckt werden, die nachher zu einem großen Ganzen zusammengefügt werden. Der Baum sollte also in einer entsprechend hohen Auflösung erstellt werden. 

Des weiteren wollte ich noch fragen ob jemand von euch ein Programm kennt mit dem man Bilder in sehr hohem Auflösungen zerteilen kann, sodass sie auf einezelne Din A4 Blätter passen.


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand von euch helfen.

Greetz

Akkuschrauber


----------



## M@DXTRIS (6. Dezember 2009)

Hast du das schon gesehen? http://www.matheplanet.com/matheplanet/nuke/html/dl.php?id=658&1251201044


----------



## Akkuschrauber (6. Dezember 2009)

Gesehen noch nicht, allerdings scheint der Link zum erklärenden Artikel irgendwie nicht zu funktionieren...


----------



## M@DXTRIS (7. Dezember 2009)

Oh verdammt, tut mir leid. Die scheinen bei Matheplanet irgendein Einweglinksystem zu haben (Das heisst, für jeden Benutzer gibt es einen neuen Link). Nimm stattdessen die Datei im Anhang.


----------

